# Worried mum (poss neurotic??)



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

DS has had the d&v bug going around. He started being sick on Sat night & was sick last on Tues morning. He still doesn't seem right although he is eating fairly normally today although he isn't finishing his milk feeds. He has had wet nappies, pooed relatively normally today.

I've taken him to the GP twice (onc on Tues & on Thurs as well), his temp is ok, his throat a bit pink, his ears a little congested, we did a urine sample & are waiting for the results of that to comeback. His chest is clear too. I was told he was recovering from some kind of virus.

He seems to be 'in pain' or uncomfortable, this morning he woke up crying & cried for quite a while which is unusual for him. I think it was partly cos he was hungry but when I brought him down he didn't want to crawl - just rolled over onto his back, wouldn't stand up on my lap. Normally he's on the go & into everything all the time. Once he was fed he perked up & seemed better although not his normal happy self. This afternoon he went for his nap & woke up crying, he cried & cried for a good 1/2 hour, I offered him food & eventually gave him some calpol & put some anbesol on his gums. Within 1/2 hour he was happier which makes me think something is hurting him.

He went to bed fine but cried out 4 or 5 times & I would say it was a 'pain' cry rather than a tired one. He has gone to sleep now.

Am I being totally paranoid feeling that there IS something wrong with him we haven't found yet? If I take him back to the GP they'll just do the same checks & say he's fine - is there anything we could be missing here?

Please help!!!!!!

Gill
x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

DS vomited again last night, called the emergency GP & we now have a diagnosis, he has mesenteric adenitus & is suffering quite badly with it. He's having really bad tummy cramps & has been unable to keep anything down including calpol & water.

Been to the GP again this morning & if he continues not drinking or being sick & having diarrhoea we have to take him back.

Knew I wasn't imagining things! Nice to know my instincts were right tho


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Gill

mothers instinct...sooo important.

If he cant keep anything down he will need to go to hospital so that they can give him so fliuds. Fingers crossed you wont have to do this.

Keep offering fliuds every 10mins or so...have a word with your phamacist about diorolyte to help keep him hydrated.

Jxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks Jeanette

We have been syringing water & calpol in very slowly (1ml every few minutes) & so far so good. He's sleeping on the sofa now which can't be a bad thing 

Will let you know if there any further developments


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Ok so now N is getting a bit better from his bug but not recovering as quckly as I thought he would 

He has eaten 3 meals & milk today (small meals but full strength milk after no food & no milk for a day, then just dilute milk & dioralyte for a day, then dilute milk on it's own) & his fever is virtually gone. He is brighter in himself & we are getting the odd smile now whereas over the weekend there was nothing. My main concern is he's not playing, not crawling very much & will flop onto his back if you put him on his knees to crawl. He is very very tired still & has had 3 long sleeps today instead of his normal 2.

My question is am I expecting too much when he has been so poorly for 4 days? How long does it take for a baby to recover fully? If he's not crawling & back to his normal inquisitive self do I take him back to the GP


----------

